# Crius



## KrayFish404 (22/12/15)

Hellos

Anyone who has stock? Gearbest messed my order up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/obs-crius-rta.html
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/obs-crius-v3-rta-velocity-deck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (22/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/obs-crius-rta.html
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/obs-crius-v3-rta-velocity-deck




I will need to get to a pc. Their "new years" message is not mobile friendly. I can't close it on my phone.

Thanks @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lim (22/12/15)

I think I have one or two left. can check our forum space for details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (22/12/15)

Lim said:


> I think I have one or two left. can check our forum space for details


Thanks @Lim I will check.


----------



## acorn (22/12/15)

KrayFish404 said:


> Hellos
> 
> Anyone who has stock? Gearbest messed my order up.



Vape Cartel in Stainless Steel and Black


KieranD said:


> OBS Crius V3 with Velocity Decks are in stock!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (22/12/15)

Thanks for all the quick replies. For some reason I missed @KieranD - but he has my money now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

